

Sign Into Websites Directly From Your Browser - joeyespo
http://identity.mozilla.com/post/8841090082/sign-into-websites-directly-from-your-browser

======
vthunder
Ah, yes, silly title. I meant to add "toolbar" at the end of that title, which
makes it make a lot more sense. Will fix that shortly on the blog.

As for the viewing area, There is one point where the menu goes off to the
left side, so I couldn't crop it further (I wanted to keep the window in the
center of the video, as well).

Anyway, let us know what you all think of the API we are proposing! We really
want to see this take off.

(I'm the author of the blog post/video btw, in case that wasnt clear!)

------
mtogo
Sign into websites from my browser!? That sounds awesome!

Hilariously bad title aside, BrowserID and this extension look quite cool and
i'm interested to see how they turn out.

------
montibbalt
I can already press ctrl+enter in Opera to sign into any of my accounts after
I do it once. So I guess this is a more complex but also more secure way of
doing that?

------
blackboxxx
I'll bet Firefox's plump user base has shriveled up like a raisin since
starting this updating schedule to version 7. Using Firefox is annoying.
Simply activating the browser becomes this big update/check your plugins song
and dance production. Now many of the plugins don't work, and Firefox is still
slower than Chrome or Opera.

I hope the new login feature makes Firefox worth using again!

------
drdaeman
Overall direction is _really_ good, but I strongly dislike "email as an
identity" idea. This suffers from all the problems OpenID has.

I've already wrote about this before:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836754>

------
sorbus
That's one of the worst headlines I've seen recently. It says absolutely
nothing about the content of the article, as well as raising many questions -
how else would you sign into a website, if not through your browser?

That said, BrowserID is, in theory, a cool project, and I wish it well.

------
benatkin
I hope it's not an experiment in the same sense jonathanscard is. It would be
nice if they said that even if it fails to catch on they plan on keeping the
BrowserID server going for a long while!

------
RyanKearney
Why is it so hard for people recording screencasts to have the window fill the
entire viewing area? Was it necessary to see so much of the guys background?

------
gcb
what's next? click on links directly from your browser?

------
Gullanian
I can already sign into a website from my browser

